# Gmail and Chrome are number one worldwide



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

For what seems like an eternity, Microsoft has held the number one spot in several key areas of the computing world. Windows remains by far the most widely-installed operating system, and Office the top-selling productivity suite. But they may now have slipped back to the number two spot in a couple very important areas: webmail and browsing.

Read More


----------



## jeno99 (Jul 2, 2012)

Microsoft is second because of the slow connection that chrome claims is the fastest. Problems shall soon be sorted though and Microsoft shall soon take top-spot once again!


----------



## luvmikaelataylor (Jun 21, 2012)

Chrome is fast, but every Windows is bundled with IE. Let's all watch out for IE 10.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Windows 8 is going to make that Hotmail account more popular since you'll need it to sign in to the Microsoft apps store, so using it as the sign in for Windows 8 itself will make another sign in unnecessary. (For those who are not already aware, Windows 8 has a lock screen that requires an email password sign in.)


----------



## jeno99 (Jul 2, 2012)

Windows 8 will fail.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

jeno99 said:


> Windows 8 will fail.


I'm not that confident of Windows 8 success either. But there will be a lot of computers sold with it. Just like with Vista. If you need a computer, the playing field is pretty much going to be limited to Windows 8 for your PC. People who own a copy of 7 on a disk they can replace 8 with will very likely do so. But for the majority of computer owners that is probably not going to be the case.


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

golddust said:


> I'm not that confident of Windows 8 success either. But there will be a lot of computers sold with it. Just like with Vista. If you need a computer, the playing field is pretty much going to be limited to Windows 8 for your PC. People who own a copy of 7 on a disk they can replace 8 with will very likely do so. But for the majority of computer owners that is probably not going to be the case.


Yes but luckily people will still sell Win7... and i know how to preform a clean install... or you know... transfer hard drives... I too like many "techies" are very doubt full of the coming "Windows 8" but alas, many people have begun to demand the simple, no brain needed, type of OS, (I call this, "The Mac Effect") computer users are be coming dumber and dumber as far as the understanding of the actual OS... for this reason windows 8 may be a complete success, as well as an epic failure, i personally will never upgrade from Win7 if this is where windows is going, or you know perhaps this is the start of the return of linux... just saying

P.S. anyone else noticed a pattern with windows releases? 
Win2000-Bad
WinXP-Good
WinVista-Bad
Win7-Good
Win8-Bad
Win9 aka "ok please forgive us for the last crappy OS"-?


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

dukevyner said:


> P.S. anyone else noticed a pattern with windows releases?
> Win2000-Bad
> WinXP-Good
> WinVista-Bad
> ...


Missing a few there 

And Vista was not a bad OS. I had / have it on several machine with zero issues. Most of Vista's issues were vendors not taking heed of MS's advice and early SDKs. So instead of writing good drivers, they expected to carry over from XP. In some ways I even prefer Vista (Mostly the GUI and better UAC...)

The worst MS OS I can recall was XP when it first launched. It was so bad I rolled a brand new PC back to ME.


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

loserOlimbs said:


> Missing a few there
> 
> And Vista was not a bad OS. I had / have it on several machine with zero issues. Most of Vista's issues were vendors not taking heed of MS's advice and early SDKs. So instead of writing good drivers, they expected to carry over from XP. In some ways I even prefer Vista (Mostly the GUI and better UAC...)
> 
> The worst MS OS I can recall was XP when it first launched. It was so bad I rolled a brand new PC back to ME.


Well like a lot of tech its a matter of opinion based on you opinion... My analysis still stands every other release is bad u just switch them..  we are all entitled to our own opinions... That differ based on how you see things... This is why some people will love win8


----------



## xtre (Jul 24, 2012)

The only reason Internet Explorer is in the top browser spot is because it comes default with windows and most users don't care enough to change to something better.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

xtre said:


> The only reason Internet Explorer is in the top browser spot is because it comes default with windows and most users don't care enough to change to something better.


Thats really not the only reason. The single greatest reason, yes... But IE9 is superb. In fact, its probably my favorite of the current generation. It borrowed Chrome's Omni bar, is lightening fast on startup and web paes (On par in my use with Chrome) but much more stable than Chrome.

Firefox is still my main browser though, because of add-ons and scripts. The built in debug / developer tool in IE9 is also amazing, easily trumping Firebug, especially for Javascript debugging IMO.


----------

